# Fase2: Come vi "muoverete" ?



## Gas (2 Maggio 2020)

Mi piacerebbe sapere con sincerità quel che state pensando di fare nella fase 2 che durante la fase 1 non potevate fare.
Se andate a trovare amici e fidanzate, rispetterete la direttiva di stare a 1 metro di distanza e indossare le mascherine? (Fatico a crederci )

Io penso che andrò a trovare i miei genitori che abitano a un km da me.
Probabilmente andrò a trovare qualche amicizia stretta ma non penso di scatenarmi, nel senso che non è che mi metterò ad andare a trovare tutti gli amici che ho e con i quali nella normalità mi vedevo fuori e magari neppure sono mai stato a casa loro in vita mia giusto per uscire di casa e vedere gente. Credo che visiterò massimo un paio di amici a settimana.
Se mi proporranno una cena in 3, max 4, penso che andrò.
Non mi sento affatto fobico verso la situazione ma vorrei cercare di non mettermi a scatenarmi per visitare millemila amici anche per un minimo di senso civico, per cercare di 'contribuire' nell'evitare un nuovo scoppio dell'epidemia e per rispetto a chi ha perso qualcuno. Insomma cercherò una via di mezzo comportandomi in modo equilibrato e non egoista.
Rispetterò la distanza di un metro e l'uso delle mascherine? No, onestamente non credo proprio ma ovviamente se l'altra persona lo farà, per rispetto lo farò anch'io. Inoltre, se le persone che verdò sono quelle che mi sono più care, significa che le ho anche sentite frequentemente in questo periodo quindi so benissimo se non vedono nessuno anche loro da mesi o se erano sempre in giro con qualsiasi scusa.

E voi, come vi comporterete? Siate spudoratamente sinceri grazie!


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Maggio 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere con sincerità quel che state pensando di fare nella fase 2 che durante la fase 1 non potevate fare.
> Se andate a trovare amici e fidanzate, rispetterete la direttiva di stare a 1 metro di distanza e indossare le mascherine? (Fatico a crederci )
> 
> Io penso che andrò a trovare i miei genitori che abitano a un km da me.
> ...



Con la ragazza credo non ci saranno nè barriere nè distanze.
Con gli amici si, per ora si . Passerò credo a salutarli un pò tutti i più cari ma rispettando distanze e usando la mascherina.
Per ora quindi niente cene, caffè, aperitivi, birrette. Non in questa fase, confido nella prossima.
Per il resto continuerò ad allenarmi da solo , magari andrò in qualche negozio ( cosa che non faccio da mesi) e poco altro ancora.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Maggio 2020)

Per me cambierà poco per i primi 15 giorni, dovendo fare l’isolamento fiduciario (peraltro da solo). Poi dopo, sperando vada tutto bene, andrò dalla mia ragazza, che non vedo dal 27 febbraio e forse saluterò qualche caro amico. Anche se c’è da dire che sono leggermente in ansia solo a pensare di avere qualche contatto ravvicinato. E questo mi fa paura sinceramente.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Maggio 2020)

Ti risponderò in maniera sincera: La quarantena l'ho già violata due volte. Per 2 sere (non di fila ma scaglionate) sono andato a bermi un bel po' di Birre con un mio caro amico.. Sia io che lui non ce la facevamo proprio più! È stato come ricaricare le batterie. Inutile dirti che la mascherina è rimasta in auto...
Lui non ha mai smesso di lavorare ed io son stato fermo solo 2 settimane. Come disse il mio amico "non ce la facevo più a sentire solo gente che parla di covid, avevo bisogno di un amico e di tante azzate" per me è andata così. 


Io abito vicino al Lago, roba che faccio 200 metri e sono a riva. Ora ti sto rispondendo proprio dal lago! Sono sotto una tettoia (riparato dal sole) e su un tavolo da picknick ad osservare il lago e a rilassarmi. Io comprendo le restrizioni e sto facendo del mio meglio per rispettarle, ma la mia salute mentale viene prima di ogni altra cosa. 


Ho avuto e sto avendo tutt'ora troppi sali e scendi. Non sono mai stato così lunatico come in questo periodo. 

Io ne sto uscendo con le ossa triturate da queste restrinzioni. Purtroppo questa situazione ha fatto uscire tutti i nodi al pettine che ha la mia relazione. Son fidanzato da 3 anni e mezzo e convivo da 8 mesi. Abbiamo affrontato più volte i nostri problemi di coppia, senza venirne mai veramente a capo, ma almeno prima c'era la nostra vita ad aiutarci.. Potevo andare al bar, in palestra, vedere i miei amici. Adesso non posso fare una pippa e mi ritrovo ingabbiato in casa con i soliti problemi pre covid, che son tornati dieci volte più forti rispetto a prima. La colpa ovviamente non è delle restrinzioni, perché son rogne che avevamo già prima, ma diciamo che questa situazione ha aggravato il tutto.
Lunedì io tornerò a casa dei miei genitori, perché la situazione amorosa per me è pesante a livelli esagerati.
Ho paura che saremo una di quelle coppie che scoppierà in questo periodo. Anzi, sono io quello che ha i problemi, quindi sarò io che molleró la tipa, perché per lei va tutto bene


----------



## pazzomania (2 Maggio 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere con sincerità quel che state pensando di fare nella fase 2 che durante la fase 1 non potevate fare.
> Se andate a trovare amici e fidanzate, rispetterete la direttiva di stare a 1 metro di distanza e indossare le mascherine? (Fatico a crederci )
> 
> Io penso che andrò a trovare i miei genitori che abitano a un km da me.
> ...



Nulla, andrò dalla mia ragazza, tornerò a fare sport.

Ho solo un dubbio, che mi rimane, e mi aspetto l' inchiappettata: non si potrà restare a dormire dalla propria ragazza.

Non so, forse sbaglio, ma mi aspetto qualche stupido trucco per limitare le "visite" ( tipo visite di 1 o 2 o 3 ore, roba cosi)

Ovvio che nessuno poi controllerà... ma sai, se ti fermano andando.. e poi ti rifermano la mattina dopo, che gli racconti?

Sarebbe una bella rottura di balle.

Spero di sbagliarmi...


----------



## Gas (2 Maggio 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ti risponderò in maniera sincera: La quarantena l'ho già violata due volte. Per 2 sere (non di fila ma scaglionate) sono andato a bermi un bel po' di Birre con un mio caro amico.. Sia io che lui non ce la facevamo proprio più! È stato come ricaricare le batterie. Inutile dirti che la mascherina è rimasta in auto...
> Lui non ha mai smesso di lavorare ed io son stato fermo solo 2 settimane. Come disse il mio amico "non ce la facevo più a sentire solo gente che parla di covid, avevo bisogno di un amico e di tante azzate" per me è andata così.
> 
> 
> ...



Innanzitutto grazie per la sincerità, era quello che cercavo.
Poi aver visto un amico in quasi due mesi di quarantena non lo trovo per nulla un atteggiamento additabile e irresponsabile.
Mi dispiace molto per la tua relazione ma se vogliamo vederla con positività, potrebbe essere stato un bene per te vivere intensamente questo periodo con lei perchè ti ha fatto capire che magari non è la persona giusta e non perdere altro tempo ne tu ne lei.
Ti auguro di trovare una nuova felicità.

Hai sollevato un altro punto interessante sugli alti e bassi e devo dire che un po' è successo anche a me, non poter uscire e non aver molto da fare in casa ti lascia solo con i tuoi pensieri tutto il tempo.


----------



## Gas (2 Maggio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Nulla, andrò dalla mia ragazza, tornerò a fare sport.
> 
> Ho solo un dubbio, che mi rimane, e mi aspetto l' inchiappettata: non si potrà restare a dormire dalla propria ragazza.
> 
> ...



Secondo me puoi tranquillamente stare a dormire dalla tua ragazza, non potranno mai dirti nulla.
Nel tuo esempio, ti fermano mentre stai andando e dichiari "Vado dalla mia ragazza", poi la mattina dopo proprio la stessa pattuglia ti ferma, ti riconoscono e dicono "Ma lei torna a casa ora?", tu basta che dici "No, ieri sono tornato a casa e questa mattina sono tornato da lei un'oretta". Insomma una roba del genere, non potranno mai dimostrare (e spendere tempo per farlo) che non è vero.
Io fossi in te starei tranquillo e non mi farei nessunissimo problema a restare a dormire da lei.


----------



## Andris (2 Maggio 2020)

queste sono le cose da fare immediatamente:


-rivedere i colleghi in azienda

-riscontrare presenza clienti e fornitori sperando che aumentino realmente non solo sulla carta

-fare sport

-rivedere i famosi congiunti

-celebrare un funerale sospeso,cosa che provoca ancora più sofferenza

-andare al dentista,fino ad ora sconsigliato a meno di lancinanti dolori che per fortuna mai ho provato

-uscire senza trovare la scusa della spesa,semplicemente perchè necessario all'uomo come animale sociale

-andare al mare


----------



## pazzomania (2 Maggio 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Secondo me puoi tranquillamente stare a dormire dalla tua ragazza, non potranno mai dirti nulla.
> Nel tuo esempio, ti fermano mentre stai andando e dichiari "Vado dalla mia ragazza", poi la mattina dopo proprio la stessa pattuglia ti ferma, ti riconoscono e dicono "Ma lei torna a casa ora?", tu basta che dici "No, ieri sono tornato a casa e questa mattina sono tornato da lei un'oretta". Insomma una roba del genere, non potranno mai dimostrare (e spendere tempo per farlo) che non è vero.
> Io fossi in te starei tranquillo e non mi farei nessunissimo problema a restare a dormire da lei.



Sono ad un' ora da lei... mangierebbero la foglia?

Va beh, ad ogni modo.. rischierò cmq.. se proprio mi andrà male pagherò sti 300 euro di multa...


----------



## Gas (2 Maggio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Per me cambierà poco per i primi 15 giorni, dovendo fare l’isolamento fiduciario (peraltro da solo). Poi dopo, sperando vada tutto bene, andrò dalla mia ragazza, che non vedo dal 27 febbraio e forse saluterò qualche caro amico. Anche se c’è da dire che sono leggermente in ansia solo a pensare di avere qualche contatto ravvicinato. E questo mi fa paura sinceramente.



Provo sentimenti contrastanti verso questa paura che esterni, da un lato è motivata e saggia ma dall'altro mi provocherebbe un certo dispiacere pensare che magari qualche mio caro amico non vorrà vedermi perchè ha paura.

Alla fine mi sto dicendo che la chiave di tutto sta nel rassicurare l'altra persona, ad esempio io sono stato davvero ligio, sono quasi due mesi che non esco di casa se non raramente per andare solo al supermercato sempre con mascherina e guanti. Insomma chi sa che sono stato ligio e che in due mesi non ho accusato nessun sintomo penso che possa stare tranquillo nel vedermi.
Stessa cosa anche al contrario, se io so che il mio amico è stato bravo e pure lui come me davvero non ha avuto contatti con nessuno, posso andare tranquillo.


----------



## Gas (2 Maggio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sono ad un' ora da lei... mangierebbero la foglia?
> 
> Va beh, ad ogni modo.. rischierò cmq.. se proprio mi andrà male pagherò sti 300 euro di multa...



Magari non ti crederebbero (ovviamente) ma sono convinto che non farebbero nulla perchè per loro è impossibile dimostrare che non sia vero. Se proprio vuoi fai 4 fogli, uno per l'andata del "primo giorno", uno per il ritorno, un altro per l'andata del "secondo giorno" e l'ultimo per tornare a casa e li lasci sul sedile. A quel punto se si mostrassero perplessi dici "Guardi, ho ancora qui i fogli di ieri".

Insomma per me è quasi impossibile che ti prenda la multa (e nel caso, vinceresti la contestazione).

Inoltre io non penso che metteranno limiti orari come dici tu, proprio perchè sanno che non potranno davvero controllare. E anche se fosse che metteranno limiti orari sarà più per 'forzare' mentalmente le persone a non sentirsi autorizzati a esagerare, ma sanno benissimo che non potranno mai verificare e multare.

Io a logica mi aspetto una cosa del genere, i primi giorni magari ci saranno pattuglie per le strade a fare controlli ma più con il fine di farsi vedere, come deterrente - dissuasore, ma non davvero per multare mentre mi aspetto controlli nei parchi e luoghi dove potrebbero riversarsi contemporaneamente molte persone, perchè lì si che potrebbero verificare e contestare gli assembramenti e la mancanza del rispetto delle distanze.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Maggio 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto grazie per la sincerità, era quello che cercavo.
> Poi aver visto un amico in quasi due mesi di quarantena non lo trovo per nulla un atteggiamento additabile e irresponsabile.
> Mi dispiace molto per la tua relazione ma se vogliamo vederla con positività, potrebbe essere stato un bene per te vivere intensamente questo periodo con lei perchè ti ha fatto capire che magari non è la persona giusta e non perdere altro tempo ne tu ne lei.
> Ti auguro di trovare una nuova felicità.
> ...



Anche per me non è stato un atteggiamento chissà quanto irresponsabile. Però davvero ne andava della mia salute. Ti dirò che in quelle due sere è stato come se il Covid non ci fosse! Una sensazione troppo bella! Ci siamo proprio staccati completamente dall'attuale realtà!

Sulla mia relazione mi trovi d'accordo ed effettivamente è una chiave di lettura lucida e concreta! Grazie mille perché io non ci avevo proprio pensato a questa cosa che mi trova d'accordo. Chiaramente la situazione resta complicata e dolorosa, ma il limbo in cui siamo ora non fa bene a nessuno dei due. 

Gli alti e bassi sono una rogna incredibile in questo periodo! Io ringrazio d'esser stato fermo dal lavoro solo 2 settimane!


----------



## Jino (2 Maggio 2020)

Vado in passeggiata, dai miei genitori e a correre senza l'ansia di doverlo fare di nascosto, con scuse pronte in testa o cose simili...


----------



## Gas (2 Maggio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> queste sono le cose da fare immediatamente:
> 
> 
> -rivedere i colleghi in azienda
> ...



Mi dispiace per il tuo lutto.

In pratica se ho capito tu ricomincerai a fare liberamente praticamente tutto a parte l'andare nei locali giusto?


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Maggio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Nulla, andrò dalla mia ragazza, tornerò a fare sport.
> 
> Ho solo un dubbio, che mi rimane, e mi aspetto l' inchiappettata: non si potrà restare a dormire dalla propria ragazza.
> 
> ...



Non vedo il problema, non ci sono mica visite col timer.
Se sei cosi iellato da farti fermare due volte dici loro che sei andato a prendere il caffè da lei.
Sta tranquillo.


----------



## Andris (2 Maggio 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace per il tuo lutto.
> 
> In pratica se ho capito tu ricomincerai a fare liberamente praticamente tutto a parte l'andare nei locali giusto?



a parte viaggiare per piacere e uscire la sera,visto che mi pare ci sia ancora il coprifuoco da guerra mondiale,il resto si dovrebbe fare.


----------



## Gas (2 Maggio 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Chiaramente la situazione resta complicata e dolorosa, ma il limbo in cui siamo ora non fa bene a nessuno dei due.



Dopo 3 anni, è normale che sia una situazione delicata e dolorosa. Dalle tue parole si sentiva che non sei contento del rapporto e chi meglio di te può sapere cosa ti fa stare bene e cosa no?



OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Gli alti e bassi sono una rogna incredibile in questo periodo! Io ringrazio d'esser stato fermo dal lavoro solo 2 settimane!



Beato che sei stato fermo solo due settimane. Io non lavoro, sono single e non sono neanche particolarmente social. In certe cose poi sono fatto a modo mio, non sono uno che tampina le ragazze, neppure se mi piacciono (ad esclusione della donna della mia vita), quindi non passo neppure il rempo a scrivermi con qualcuna e pure se qualcuna mi scrive, io non ci sto a chattare molto (Neppure se mi piace, sempre esclusa la donna della mia vita).
Quindi mi sono trovato solo-solo con me stesso.


----------



## Gas (2 Maggio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vado in passeggiata, dai miei genitori e a correre senza l'ansia di doverlo fare di nascosto, con scuse pronte in testa o cose simili...



Niente amici, fidanzate, flirt?


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Maggio 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Provo sentimenti contrastanti verso questa paura che esterni, da un lato è motivata e saggia ma dall'altro mi provocherebbe un certo dispiacere pensare che magari qualche mio caro amico non vorrà vedermi perchè ha paura.
> 
> Alla fine mi sto dicendo che la chiave di tutto sta nel rassicurare l'altra persona, ad esempio io sono stato davvero ligio, sono quasi due mesi che non esco di casa se non raramente per andare solo al supermercato sempre con mascherina e guanti. Insomma chi sa che sono stato ligio e che in due mesi non ho accusato nessun sintomo penso che possa stare tranquillo nel vedermi.
> Stessa cosa anche al contrario, se io so che il mio amico è stato bravo e pure lui come me davvero non ha avuto contatti con nessuno, posso andare tranquillo.



Beh non puoi essere sicuro al 100% sul comportamento di una persona in oltre 2 mesi (aldilà che ti possa rassicurare...). Sorvolando su questo alla fine ti capisco che una voglia riacquistare una parvenza di vita dopo molto.


----------



## Gas (2 Maggio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh non puoi essere sicuro al 100% sul comportamento di una persona in oltre 2 mesi (aldilà che ti possa rassicurare...). Sorvolando su questo alla fine ti capisco che una voglia riacquistare una parvenza di vita dopo molto.



Sicuro al 100% no però se una persona la conosco bene e so come si comporta, se la sto sentendo quasi tutti i giorni e mi dice che non è uscita, ecc... Mi sento di stare tranquillo.
Ad esempio ho altri amici che conoscendoli so bene che non saranno stati molto ligi. Il mio migliore amico so che è andato da una che vede ogni tanto, una volta abbiamo fatto una videochiamata e lui era da sua mamma (non abita lì) e a un certo punto... spunta sua cugina (che pure non abita lì) e so che per via del lavoro faceva consegne e sono certo che l'80% abbondante di quelle consegne saranno state farlocche solo per vedere amici e parenti. Insomma, magari quando mi vedrò con lui so che devo stare più attento.


----------



## Albijol (2 Maggio 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere con sincerità quel che state pensando di fare nella fase 2 che durante la fase 1 non potevate fare.
> Se andate a trovare amici e fidanzate, rispetterete la direttiva di stare a 1 metro di distanza e indossare le mascherine? (Fatico a crederci )
> 
> Io penso che andrò a trovare i miei genitori che abitano a un km da me.
> ...



Per me la fase due sarà quando toglieranno completamente le autocertificazioni. Qundi non mi muovo ancora


----------



## cris (2 Maggio 2020)

- Andro a trovare i miei genitori e comunque parenti piu stretti

- Riprenderò un po di sport andando a correre o bici perché questa quarantena a furia di magnà mi sta facendo diventare un cinghiale.

- Gli amici non mi sembra sia fondamentale quindi faccio a meno


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Maggio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Nulla, andrò dalla mia ragazza, tornerò a fare sport.
> 
> Ho solo un dubbio, che mi rimane, e mi aspetto l' inchiappettata: non si potrà restare a dormire dalla propria ragazza.
> 
> ...



Non credo che sia codesto l'oggetto della normativa.

In pratica puoi andare a trovare la tua ragazza e rimanerci a dormire, non credo serva che lo esplicitino...

Quello che non puoi fare è fare party e feste a casa di amici, questo è il succo. In generale limitare le interazioni alle persone davvero importanti della tua cerchia sociale.

La fase 2 è quella del buonsenso e del senso civico, tenendo sempre ben presente che il virus non è scomparso.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Maggio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non credo che sia codesto l'oggetto della normativa.
> 
> In pratica puoi andare a trovare la tua ragazza e rimanerci a dormire, non credo serva che lo esplicitino...
> 
> Quello che non puoi fare è fare party e feste a casa di amici, questo è il succo. In generale limitare le interazioni alle persone davvero importanti della tua cerchia sociale.



Ah ecco, grazie.
Sei sparito, avresti potuto arricchire le discussioni col tuo punto di vista.
Mi hanno raccontato degli amici che in svizzera la gestione dell'emergenza è totalmente diversa : chiusi i locali come da noi, sono però consentiti assembramenti di 4-5 persone , sul lavoro andrebbero rispettate delle regole ma è praticamente impossibile farlo per ovvi motivi.

P.S belli i tempi in cui si parlava di calcio, pare un'era geologica fa.
Ti rispondo qua perchè la discussione precedente è stata chiusa.


----------



## Gas (2 Maggio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La fase 2 è quella del buonsenso e del senso civico, tenendo sempre ben presente che il virus non è scomparso.



Concordo! Eccellente sintesi.


----------



## Gas (2 Maggio 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> - Andro a trovare i miei genitori e comunque parenti piu stretti
> 
> - Riprenderò un po di sport andando a correre o bici perché questa quarantena a furia di magnà mi sta facendo diventare un cinghiale.
> 
> - Gli amici non mi sembra sia fondamentale quindi faccio a meno



Ahaha, quanti kg hai preso?


----------



## Gas (2 Maggio 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Per me la fase due sarà quando toglieranno completamente le autocertificazioni. Qundi non mi muovo ancora



Ho una curiosità, sei single o convivente/sposato?


----------



## Albijol (2 Maggio 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ho una curiosità, sei single o convivente/sposato?



situazione particolare, single ma convivo "convivo" con mia nonna di 93 anni cardiopatica (lei al piano terra io al primo piano della nostra casa). E mi occupo di lei quando non c'è la badante.


----------



## cris (2 Maggio 2020)

[MENTION=1029]Gas[/MENTION] ho letto ora un documento che chiarisce il DCPM, ed è consentito recarsi presso il luogo desiderato per fare attività sportiva, anche con mezzo privato. Questo documento è consultabile sul corriere.



Gas ha scritto:


> Ahaha, quanti kg hai preso?



ecciao, incalcolabili.. 4-5 credo.


----------



## Gas (2 Maggio 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1029]Gas[/MENTION] ho letto ora un documento che chiarisce il DCPM, ed è consentito recarsi presso il luogo desiderato per fare attività sportiva, anche con mezzo privato. Questo documento è consultabile sul corriere.



Davvero? Ora lo cerco o se ti v mi gireresti il link diretto in privato?
Sarebbe una notiziona perchè nel DCPM mi sembrava chiaro che solo gli sportivi professionisti accreditati nelle federazioni potessero spostarsi con un mezzo privato per allenarsi mentre per gli altri fosse consentito solo praticarla all'interno del proprio comune.


----------



## Gas (2 Maggio 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> situazione particolare, single ma convivo "convivo" con mia nonna di 93 anni cardiopatica (lei al piano terra io al primo piano della nostra casa). E mi occupo di lei quando non c'è la badante.



Allora il tuo approccio è sendato e molto rispettoso verso tua nonna.


----------



## cris (2 Maggio 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Davvero? Ora lo cerco o se ti v mi gireresti il link diretto in privato?
> Sarebbe una notiziona perchè nel DCPM mi sembrava chiaro che solo gli sportivi professionisti accreditati nelle federazioni potessero spostarsi con un mezzo privato per allenarsi mentre per gli altri fosse consentito solo praticarla all'interno del proprio comune.



Si ti mando PM subito.

consiglierei ai mod di aprire un topic a riguardo. lo potete trovare sul sito del corriere.

Leggendolo, si puo fare praticamente tutto purche all'interno della regione di domicilio, a maggior ragione non capisco le lamentele della gente.


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Maggio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ah ecco, grazie.
> Sei sparito, avresti potuto arricchire le discussioni col tuo punto di vista.
> Mi hanno raccontato degli amici che in svizzera la gestione dell'emergenza è totalmente diversa : chiusi i locali come da noi, sono però consentiti aggregamenti di 4-5 persone , sul lavoro andrebbero rispettate delle regole ma è praticamente impossibile farlo per ovvi motivi.
> 
> ...



Già, chissà quando torneremo a parlare seriamente di calcio...

Sì qui in Svizzera le limitazioni esplicite sono state molte meno. Non hanno mai proibito di andare a correre, anche se hanno chiuso i parchi pubblici, per esempio. Ed è vero, gli incontri con un limitato numero di persone sono sempre stati consentiti, ma ti posso assicurare che nessuno si sognerebbe di abusarne.

Comunque non sono mancati momenti di tensione e di scontro a livello politico, tra il governo federale e i cantoni, oppure tra i comuni. Insomma, la strada è stata complicata pure qui.

Tuttavia parlando in generale, come succedeva anche prima del virus l'atmosfera è molto diversa dall'Italia. Prima di tutto perchè a livello sanitario sembra abbiano gestito le cose con più tempestività e organizzazione, evitando collassi nelle strutture. Penso che questo sia stato il punto chiave.

Per le limitazioni personali, hanno chiuso tutte le attività per alcune settimane e la maggior parte delle aziende, simile all'Italia e a tutti i paesi, direi, ma sul piano individuale sono stati meno stringenti, o meno espliciti forse.
Sono stati più espliciti per gli over 65, ai quali era sostanzialmente proibito uscire di casa.

Hanno discusso molto sulle chiusure delle scuole e ora stanno discutendo sulle riaperture, almeno di asili e primarie, secondo il principio che il rischio principale di trasmissione del virus sia quello intergenerazionale.

Dopo tanti anni che vivo i due paesi in alternanza devo dire che c'è una sostanziale differenza sul senso civico, c'è poco da fare. Nella mentalità svizzera non c'è bisogno di essere troppo espliciti, c'è forte fiducia verso i cittadini, soprattutto se paragonata all'Italia, e qui sono in generale più partecipi e responsabili verso il bene pubblico. Lo scrivo con amarezza, da italiano, ma è una cosa abbastanza palpabile.

Questo è dovuto da un lato alla differenza di dimensione dei due paesi, dall'altro ad educazione e culture che sono piuttosto diverse.

Per me vivere in Svizzera la quarantena è stata un'esperienza ancora diversa da tanti altri, perchè avendo tanti affetti "stabili" ancora a Firenze e buona parte degli interessi personali a Milano ho in pratica vissuto l'isolamento effettivo qui, ma affettivo e psicologico in entrambi i paesi. Così ci sono state delle situazione alienanti, le definirei, dove vedevo la tensione e la difficoltà, anche una certa oppressione, percepita in Italia, nei media, nelle telefonate, nei tanti video che ho fatto... mentre uscendo di casa vivevo un'atmosfera di quantomeno apparente tranquillità, probabilmente remissiva, ma tutto sommato molto serena. Non ho mai fatto una fila al supermercato, per fare un esempio proprio banale.

Certamente adesso avrei voglia di tornare in Toscana e rivedere i miei cari, ma aspetterò ancora molto, non voglio correre alcun rischio, non solo personale. Ho idea di farlo a Giugno inoltrato, forse inizio Luglio, non prima. E' dura ma penso che questo sia il momento di maturità, equilibrio e sangue freddo, non abbiamo alternative davvero.


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Maggio 2020)

La fase 2 è quella del senso civico, dice bene Lineker10... ed infatti proprio per questo non cambierò nulla, per quanto mi riguarda resterà uguale alla fase 1 (tanto il lavoro non lo posso riprendere almeno fino a giugno) in cui si monitorerà il comportamento dell'italiano medio, sperando magari in un miracolo.
Il 5 maggio resterò senz'altro a casa, visto che nel milanese stanno già circolando proposte di "raduni" ai parchi; spero voleranno multe a destra ed a manca, con annesso piagnisteo del sanzionato, il senso civico non esiste nella nostra cultura, non siamo Giapponesi.


Negli ultimi mesi ho violato diverse volte le norme, andando a trovare mia madre che è anziana ed andavo anche a farle la spesa, perchè volevo uscisse il meno possibile di casa, ma sempre mantenendo le dovute attenzioni che andavano ben oltre quelle richieste per legge.


----------



## Gas (2 Maggio 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Si ti mando PM subito.
> 
> consiglierei ai mod di aprire un topic a riguardo. lo potete trovare sul sito del corriere.
> 
> Leggendolo, si puo fare praticamente tutto purche all'interno della regione di domicilio, a maggior ragione non capisco le lamentele della gente.



Hai ragione, l'ho letto e nel punto 9 è esplicitato in modo estremamente chiaro che è possibile:
"Al fine di svolgere l’attività motoria o sportiva di cui sopra, *è consentito anche spostarsi con
mezzi pubblici o privati per raggiungere il luogo individuato per svolgere tali attività*. Non è
consentito svolgere attività motoria o sportiva fuori dalla propria Regione."

Grazie mille per la dritta!


----------



## Lambro (2 Maggio 2020)

Non cambierà niente per me al momento, niente.
E per chi dice che si puo' uscire tranquillamente a cazzeggiare è un errore, il dpcm dice che si potrà uscire solo e soltanto per raggiungere posto di lavoro, fare compere, raggiungere i cari o andare ai cimiteri, raggiungere i posti dove si farà attività fisica a piedi o in bicicletta.

La libertà totale ancora non la avremo, si potrà comunque fare molto mi pare, ma il rischio di cena/ritrovo con gli amici è reale e molto grande.

Non calate l'attenzione, anche serate tra amici possono essere l'inizio di un focolaio , si deve resistere, so che in tanti non lo faranno ed è per questo che ho paura anche per me e per la mia famiglia, che è composta anche di persone anziane ,dovete essere comprensivi che un errore vostro lo potrà pagare tutta la vostra comunità.


----------



## cris (2 Maggio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Non cambierà niente per me al momento, niente.
> E per chi dice che si puo' uscire tranquillamente a cazzeggiare è un errore, il dpcm dice che si potrà uscire solo e soltanto per raggiungere posto di lavoro, fare compere, raggiungere i cari o andare ai cimiteri, raggiungere i posti dove si farà attività fisica a piedi o in bicicletta.
> 
> La libertà totale ancora non la avremo, si potrà comunque fare molto mi pare.
> ...



Tu hai ragione e sono d'accordo, ma basta dichiarare che stai andando a trovare un affetto stretto e fine. 
In poche parole è un liberi tutti ma all'interno della propria regione. O meglio, non lo è nelle intenzioni ma lo è nella pratica.

Auspico la gente avrà buonsenso ma dubito fortemente, sarei un illuso.


----------



## Lambro (2 Maggio 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Tu hai ragione e sono d'accordo, ma basta dichiarare che stai andando a trovare un affetto stretto e fine.
> In poche parole è un liberi tutti ma all'interno della propria regione. O meglio, non lo è nelle intenzioni ma lo è nella pratica.
> 
> Auspico la gente avrà buonsenso ma dubito fortemente, sarei un illuso.



C'è gente che è lì a contare le ore e i minuti per le prossime cene/ritrovi della prossima settimana, saranno tantissime.
Come hai detto tu basta dichiarare "vado dalla mia morosa/genitori" e si potrà andare dappertutto.
Speriamo il bene, incrociamo le dita, altro non c'è da fare.


----------



## Albijol (2 Maggio 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Allora il tuo approccio è sendato e molto rispettoso verso tua nonna.



grazie


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Maggio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Già, chissà quando torneremo a parlare seriamente di calcio...
> 
> Sì qui in Svizzera le limitazioni esplicite sono state molte meno. Non hanno mai proibito di andare a correre, anche se hanno chiuso i parchi pubblici, per esempio. Ed è vero, gli incontri con un limitato numero di persone sono sempre stati consentiti, ma ti posso assicurare che nessuno si sognerebbe di abusarne.
> 
> ...



Sei un grande!!!
In bocca al lupo per tutto , vedrai che presto torneremo alla normalità.
Non ti scordare dei tuoi amici di tifo di tastiera 
E grazie per questa confessione a cuore (rossonero ovviamente) aperto.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Maggio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Non cambierà niente per me al momento, niente.
> E per chi dice che si puo' uscire tranquillamente a cazzeggiare è un errore, il dpcm dice che si potrà uscire solo e soltanto per raggiungere posto di lavoro, fare compere, raggiungere i cari o andare ai cimiteri, raggiungere i posti dove si farà attività fisica a piedi o in bicicletta.
> 
> La libertà totale ancora non la avremo, si potrà comunque fare molto mi pare, ma il rischio di cena/ritrovo con gli amici è reale e molto grande.
> ...



Amen.
Non si passa dalla fase zero ( reclusione/latitanza) alla vita di prima.
Ovviamente capisco e giustifico lo stato d'animo di tutti e non mi permetto di giudicare alcuno.


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Maggio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sei un grande!!!
> In bocca al lupo per tutto , vedrai che presto torneremo alla normalità.
> Non ti scordare dei tuoi amici di tifo di tastiera
> E grazie per questa confessione a cuore (rossonero ovviamente) aperto.



Grazie! Auguro il meglio anche a te.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Maggio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non credo che sia codesto l'oggetto della normativa.
> 
> In pratica puoi andare a trovare la tua ragazza e rimanerci a dormire, non credo serva che lo esplicitino...
> 
> ...





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ah ecco, grazie.
> Sei sparito, avresti potuto arricchire le discussioni col tuo punto di vista.
> Mi hanno raccontato degli amici che in svizzera la gestione dell'emergenza è totalmente diversa : chiusi i locali come da noi, sono però consentiti assembramenti di 4-5 persone , sul lavoro andrebbero rispettate delle regole ma è praticamente impossibile farlo per ovvi motivi.
> 
> ...



ciao [MENTION=3577]Lineker10[/MENTION] , un po' che non ti si vedeva!

Ad ogni modo, ok, anche io la penso come voi, ma si obbliga comunque a mantenere distanza di un metro e mascherine, in teoria.

Quindi, se proprio uno volesse guardare il cavillo, restare a dormire dalla ragazza sarebbe off-limits


----------



## cris (2 Maggio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> ciao [MENTION=3577]Lineker10[/MENTION] , un po' che non ti si vedeva!
> 
> Ad ogni modo, ok, anche io la penso come voi, ma si obbliga comunque a mantenere distanza di un metro e mascherine, in teoria.
> 
> Quindi, se proprio uno volesse guardare il cavillo, restare a dormire dalla ragazza sarebbe off-limits



Ma si ce la farai a sto giro  , le restrizioni sono davvero a maglie molto larghe


----------



## pazzomania (2 Maggio 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Ma si ce la farai a sto giro  , le restrizioni sono davvero a maglie molto larghe



Claro que si amigo


----------



## Gas (2 Maggio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> ciao [MENTION=3577]Lineker10[/MENTION] , un po' che non ti si vedeva!
> 
> Ad ogni modo, ok, anche io la penso come voi, ma si obbliga comunque a mantenere distanza di un metro e mascherine, in teoria.
> 
> Quindi, se proprio uno volesse guardare il cavillo, restare a dormire dalla ragazza sarebbe off-limits



Ma difatti lei dormirà nel letto e tu sul divano.


----------



## mabadi (2 Maggio 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere con sincerità quel che state pensando di fare nella fase 2 che durante la fase 1 non potevate fare.
> Se andate a trovare amici e fidanzate, rispetterete la direttiva di stare a 1 metro di distanza e indossare le mascherine? (Fatico a crederci )
> 
> Io penso che andrò a trovare i miei genitori che abitano a un km da me.
> ...



Io credo che la I regola è quella di mantenere la distanza da persone a rischio.
Quindi anziani e persone con patologie.
Per gli altri casi è inutile anche solo provarci.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Maggio 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ma difatti lei dormirà nel letto e tu sul divano.



Mascherina e Ovini.


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Maggio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> ciao [MENTION=3577]Lineker10[/MENTION] , un po' che non ti si vedeva!
> 
> Ad ogni modo, ok, anche io la penso come voi, ma si obbliga comunque a mantenere distanza di un metro e mascherine, in teoria.
> 
> Quindi, se proprio uno volesse guardare il cavillo, restare a dormire dalla ragazza sarebbe off-limits



Per mantenere il metro di distanza ci vogliono doti sovrumane ahaha

Dai dormire dalla fidanzata non è off limits, o meglio, dipende da quante fidanzate hai altrimenti sì.


----------



## Jino (3 Maggio 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Niente amici, fidanzate, flirt?



Convivo con la compagna, tra l'altro venerdi prossimo abbiamo il termine della gravidanza, può arrivare una pupetta da un momento all'altro.

Amici in questi mesi mi sono limitato a vederli dalla strada per coincidenze...ieri ho fatto una corsetta semi clandestina con mio compare...ma prima di tornare a vedere gli amici come sono sempre stato abituato sono consapevole che ne passerà....comunque per festeggiare la nascita della bimba un ritrovo clandestino tra uomini me lo dovrò per forza concedere


----------



## Gas (3 Maggio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Convivo con la compagna, tra l'altro venerdi prossimo abbiamo il termine della gravidanza, può arrivare una pupetta da un momento all'altro.
> 
> Amici in questi mesi mi sono limitato a vederli dalla strada per coincidenze...ieri ho fatto una corsetta semi clandestina con mio compare...ma prima di tornare a vedere gli amici come sono sempre stato abituato sono consapevole che ne passerà....comunque per festeggiare la nascita della bimba un ritrovo clandestino tra uomini me lo dovrò per forza concedere



Capito, chiedevo infatti perchè se eri single e vivevi in casa da solo, non so come avresti fatto dopo due mesi senza vedere e parlare con anima viva, a non sentire la necessità di incontrare qualcuno faccia a faccia.
Se hai una compagna con cui conversare cambia tutto, poi se aspettate una bimba ha molto senso che voi siate molto scrupolosi.


----------



## Jino (4 Maggio 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Capito, chiedevo infatti perchè se eri single e vivevi in casa da solo, non so come avresti fatto dopo due mesi senza vedere e parlare con anima viva, a non sentire la necessità di incontrare qualcuno faccia a faccia.
> Se hai una compagna con cui conversare cambia tutto, poi se aspettate una bimba ha molto senso che voi siate molto scrupolosi.



Due mesi senza parlare con nessuno probabilmente oggi avrei fatto il pazzo con un mitragliatore


----------



## mark (4 Maggio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Già, chissà quando torneremo a parlare seriamente di calcio...
> 
> Sì qui in Svizzera le limitazioni esplicite sono state molte meno. Non hanno mai proibito di andare a correre, anche se hanno chiuso i parchi pubblici, per esempio. Ed è vero, gli incontri con un limitato numero di persone sono sempre stati consentiti, ma ti posso assicurare che nessuno si sognerebbe di abusarne.
> 
> ...



D'accordisimo, purtroppo in Italia il senso civico di molti è pari a zero, e le conseguenze sono queste.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Maggio 2020)

Mio padre ha aperto stamattina in via ufficiale, con tutti i vari cartelli di regolamentazione, e in una sola mezz'ora 10 persone a entrare senza rispettarle.

Le ho mandate fuori io personalmente a calci in culo.

Bah...


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Maggio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mio padre ha aperto stamattina in via ufficiale, con tutti i vari cartelli di regolamentazione, e in una sola mezz'ora 10 persone a entrare senza rispettarle.
> 
> Le ho mandate fuori io personalmente a calci in culo.
> 
> Bah...



Ci vuole lo spray come per mettere la barriera a distanza sui calci piazzati.
Cose da pazzi.


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Maggio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mio padre ha aperto stamattina in via ufficiale, con tutti i vari cartelli di regolamentazione, e in una sola mezz'ora 10 persone a entrare senza rispettarle.
> 
> Le ho mandate fuori io personalmente a calci in culo.
> 
> Bah...



Che attività avete?


----------



## cris (4 Maggio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mio padre ha aperto stamattina in via ufficiale, con tutti i vari cartelli di regolamentazione, e in una sola mezz'ora 10 persone a entrare senza rispettarle.
> 
> Le ho mandate fuori io personalmente a calci in culo.
> 
> Bah...



La gente non capisce niente, d'altronde bastava aprire i social nelle scorse settimane, tutti che starnazzavano cose a caso credendosi statisti, poi invece non sanno nemmeno lavarsi le chiappe dopo esser andati al bagno.


----------

